# Thought for the day…or rant, what ever you want to call it!



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln said the same as Dr. Rodgers when he proclaimed "You cannot make the weak strong by making the strong weak!"

Simple Analogy

An economics professor at a local college made a statement that he had never failed a single student before but had once failed an entire class.

That class had insisted that socialism worked and that no one would be poor and no one would be rich, a great equalizer.

The professor then said, "OK, we will have an experiment in this class on socialism. All grades would be averaged and everyone would receive the same grade so no one would fail and no one would receive an A."

After the first test, the grades were averaged and everyone got a B.

The students who studied hard were upset and the students who studied little were happy.

As the second test rolled around, the students who studied little had studied even less and the ones who studied hard decided they wanted a free ride too so they studied little.

The second test average was a D! No one was happy.

When the 3rd test rolled around, the average was an F.

The scores never increased as bickering, blame and name-calling all resulted in hard feelings and no one would study for the benefit of anyone else.

All failed, to their great surprise, and the professor told them that socialism would also ultimately fail because when the reward is great, the effort to succeed is great but when government takes the reward away, no one will try or want to succeed.

Could not be any simpler than that. 
What a profound short little paragraph that says it all

"You cannot legislate the poor into freedom by legislating the wealthy out of freedom. What one person receives without working for, another person must
work for without receiving. The government cannot give to anybody anything that the government does not first take from somebody else. When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work because somebody else is going to get what they work for,that my dear friend, is about the end of any nation. You cannot multiply wealth by dividing it." 
Dr. Adrian Rogers, 1931


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Amen brother. Of course this is a group of agricultural entrepeneurs and we all understand the hard work thing, just convincing the large segments of the population that don't work and pay taxes and the politicians that are supported by those groups is turning out to be a loosing battle. Hope we all don't end up like Greece?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Great story, Toyes! Is it true?

I believe we should tax the poor more heavily than the rich.

Why? Because, first, there are a lot more poor people than rich. Secondly, it gives them incentive to become rich!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mind if I copy and paste that to my Facebook page?


----------



## ekyllo (Oct 8, 2010)

I have heard that story (analogy) before and think it is great. As frustrating as it is to think about we just need to remember it and keep the message going when we go vote. Obviously, we are not the richest people in America, but we understand that everything we get is from hard work and making the best decisions we can. I believe this nation would help those in need without the welfare system...we would just realize quicker those that need help and those that are just looking for handouts. Be proud of who you are and what you do.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ekyllo;27864Be proud of who you are and what you do.[/QUOTE said:


> My life principle has been: "Like what you're doing so much that you'd do it for free. But do it so well that people will pay you to do it."
> 
> I heard this motto when I was about 22 and tried to practice it every day. I feel as if I have worked only about 60 days in the last 45+ years.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Rogers died in 2005, and he did make that statement in 1984 in a sermon. And Marty, I think he would be quite pleased if you put it on your facebook page, I know already did.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I had heard bits and pieces of this before and absolutely love it! Thank you Toyes. It went on my face book tonight! As most if not all on this site know the rewards of hard work I am afraid there has been too many for too long accepting the "generosity" that our progressive government has been handing out over the years. Once people find out they can vote themselves a handout its generally all over!


----------

